
Is cybersecurity a good career choice right now? - boozywoozy
Considering a career in the field. Would appreciate insights from those already in it.
======
Lina_CB
Hi! I was doing similar research a little while back and I thought this page
was super helpful:
[http://cyberseek.org/heatmap.html](http://cyberseek.org/heatmap.html)

Lots of info you can dig through based on location, job title, etc.

Btw, that course looks super interesting! Def something I wish I had a year
ago when I was starting out.

------
BinaryBuddha
Having spent the last few years in a hybrid role ranging from security
practitioner, to curriculum designer, and educator, I'd say that cybersecurity
has the luxury of being both a challenging and enjoyable career field.

As far as 'good career choice', I can't accurately respond to that without
knowing what a good career looks like for you. That being said, if we use # of
openings + starting salary as metrics... it does look like a promising career.
CSOOnline predict 3.5 million unfilled jobs in cyber by 2021
([https://www.csoonline.com/article/3200024/security/cybersecu...](https://www.csoonline.com/article/3200024/security/cybersecurity-
labor-crunch-to-hit-35-million-unfilled-jobs-by-2021.html)).

I'd recommend taking a look at
[https://www.cyberdegrees.org](https://www.cyberdegrees.org) to figure out
what roles interest you and the experience / certifications that will help you
get there. Additionally, if you are looking for materials to
read/learn/practice hands-on activities in security, I'll share the
(constantly growing) list I've curated:
[https://www.exeltek.net/accesscyber](https://www.exeltek.net/accesscyber).

Feel free to reach out with any specific questions you might have, and best of
luck!

